# Eurobasket 2005 draw



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

*Group A*
Russia
Germany
Italy
Ukraine

*Group B*
Croatia
Turkey
Lithuania
Bulgaria

*Group C*
Slovenia
France
Greece
Bosnia/Herzegovina

*Group D*
Latvia
Serbia/Crna Gora
Spain
and the additional qualifier


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

The additional qualifying rounds are:

*Group A* 
Estonia
Czech Republic
Poland

*Group B* 
Belgium
Israel
Netherlands

*Group C* 
Portugal
Hungary
Sweden


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Mmm, not bad draw for us.

Germany is only Nowitzki and a little Okulaja.

Russia is Kirilenko and few other.

Anyway the game will be played on the parquet, not on the paper  

The italian NT at Beograd2005 will be the same of Athen 2004 + for sure Stefano Mancinelli and probably Belinelli and Gigli.

PG Bulleri , Pozzecco 
SG Basile, Belinelli
SF Soragna, Mancinelli, Righetti (SG-SF)
PF Galanda, Gigli
C Marconato, Chiacig, Garri (PF-C)


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

It's going to be a great tournament, look at the starting 5s:

Group A:
Russia (Karassev,Monya, Khryapa,Kirilenko,Likholitov)
Germany (Nikatbagse,Garris,Nowitzki,Okulaja,Femerling)
Italy (Bulleri,Basile,Soragna,Galanda,Marconato)
Ukraine (Raievski,Podorvannyi,Drozdov,Lishouk,Khyzniak)

Group B:
Croatia (Popovic,Ukic,Giricek,Zizic,Vujcic)
Turkey (Erdogan,Kutluay,Turkoglu,Gonlum,Okur)
Lithuania (Jasikevicius,Macijauskas,Stombergas,Songaila,Lavrinovic)
Bulgaria (Bozov,Videnov,Stoykov,Mladenov,Lauderdale)

Group C:
Slovenia (Lakovic,Udrih,Nachbar,Brezec,Nesterovic)
France (Parker,Sonko,Pietrus,Diaw,Moiso)
Greece (Zisis,Papaloukas,Fotsis,Dikoudis,Papadopoulos)
Bosnia-Herzegovina (Castle,Mrsic,Teletovic,Ovcina,Radojevic)

Group D:
Latvia (Skele,Stelmahers,Helmanis,Biedrins,Kambala
Serbia (Jaric,Bodiroga,Stojakovic,Radmanovic,Krstic)
Spain (López,Navarro,Jiménez,Garbajosa,Gasol)
and the qualifying team, that may have players like Welsch, Lampe, Muursepp...


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

Hopefully Israel can take on Belgium and Holland and the next team they get and qualify against all odds.
We should do it, cause we're better then both of those teams.

But yeah, it's gonna be one hell of a tournament.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Projected</b>!
> Hopefully Israel can take on Belgium and Holland and the next team they get and qualify against all odds.
> We should do it, cause we're better then both of those teams.
> 
> But yeah, it's gonna be one hell of a tournament.


Belgium could have a decent team with players like Hervelle, Struelens, Van Den Spiegel, Jaumin.. but some players like Struelens refuse to play.

I hope that Israel will pass, as much Mediterranean teams, better (though the Israelis are a little bit dirty...  )


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> Belgium could have a decent team with players like Hervelle, Struelens, Van Den Spiegel, Jaumin.. but some players like Struelens refuse to play.
> ...


Belgium with Van Den Spiegel isn't that bad, in effect.

What about Holland ? they have Gadzuric and then ?


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> Belgium with Van Den Spiegel isn't that bad, in effect.
> ...


Dan Gadzuric, Francisco Elson, Mike Nahar, Remon Van der Hare.
That's the only 4 dutch guys that I've seen play. I refuse to call VdH a basketball player. Anyway, the 4 are centers or pf/centers, and I doubt that Gadzuric will play. The Dutch team is weak.


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

Yeah the Dutch team is pretty weak. Belgium is pretty decent actually, but I believe Israel can beat them (they did finish 7th on the last European tournament).

Israel's squad wil probably include Burstein, Halperin, Green, Sharp, Lior Liubin, Matan Naor, Meir Tapiro and Lior Elyau (whoever saw him play in the Europe Cup... He's a great talent).
The only problem in that squad is the interior play, no really good inside players except Green.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Projected</b>!
> Yeah the Dutch team is pretty weak. Belgium is pretty decent actually, but I believe Israel can beat them (they did finish 7th on the last European tournament).
> 
> Israel's squad wil probably include Burstein, Halperin, Green, Sharp, Lior Liubin, Matan Naor, Meir Tapiro and Lior Elyau (whoever saw him play in the Europe Cup... He's a great talent).
> The only problem in that squad is the interior play, no really good inside players except Green.


Yes. Burstein, Halperin, Tapiro, are good players, but Israel hasn't big men of the quality of these guys. Why?


----------



## Projected (Dec 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes. Burstein, Halperin, Tapiro, are good players, but Israel hasn't big men of the quality of these guys. Why?


Yes, except for Yaniv Green (who was in the Pistons training camp and did quite well actually) and Ido Kuzhikaro we don't have any really good big men. We have guys like kazarnovski, Mosinzon etc. They are barely mediocre.
Why? I really don't know. People are calling the Israeli Premier League "a league of guards", and it's true. Many good and excellent guards (Burstein, Tapiro, Halperin, Naor, Mizrahi, Limonade etc.) some good small forwards (Lior Elyau, Yoav Safar, Burstein plays SF sometimes too etc) and very little good PFs and Cs. All the leading inside players in the IPL are all foreign. Now that I think about it, there weren't really many memorable Israeli inside players. I can't tell why. Basketball schools pay more attention to guards maybe, and just take big kids to be inside players without really helping them develop like they should.
Recently the national high school league ended over here, I watched the playoffs. You could clearly see many good guards and huge potnetials (one of them - Yogev Ochaion played about 5 minutes in the Europe League for Galil Elyon against BC Kyev, got a 3 pointer ) and maybe one or two big men who know what they are doing, and not just there because they are big (like Jerome James from the NBA for instance). Only one guy there has the potential to be a good big man, the others look like scrubs for life.

It's a shame. 
I hope the guards and the little inside play we have are enough to beat Belgium and Holland and the other team we get if we win those teams.

Don't forget - we still don't have head and assistant coaches!:no:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Serbia should be one of the favorites to win if there projected lineup is true.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> Serbia should be one of the favorites to win if there projected lineup is true.


Their lineup is good, but i like Spain's better if Lopez and Pau play, but playing at home will be a big help to the Serbian team.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChitwoodStyle</b>!
> 
> 
> Their lineup is good, but i like Spain's better if Lopez and Pau play, but playing at home will be a big help to the Serbian team.


Spain has a great team- but they definately can't compare with the complete Serbian team- noone posses as much depth as Serbs... playing at home is just another advantage, definately not the main one...


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> Spain has a great team- but they definately can't compare with the complete Serbian team- noone posses as much depth as Serbs... playing at home is just another advantage, definately not the main one...


When was the last time that Serbia won Spain???


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

I can't wait to see how many of the wildcards for the world championships come from Europe with Spain, Lithuania, Serbia, Italy, and France all deserving and teams like Greece and Russia who should make a strong showing. I expect most of the other teams to come from Europe. Spain, Serbia, Russia (this years Italy, in that they catch teams off guard and go far), to be the best three with Italy and Lith getting special invitations.


----------

